# Want to see yourself in the next Martin catalog?



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

We will be looking for the best photos in the upcoming weeks to use in our 2007 catalog! Be sure all photos submitted have the highest resolution possible. Let's see what you got! You can post your photos here on ArcheryTalk or you can also send them directly to us:

catalog photos c/o Joel
Martin Archery
3134 W. Highway 12
Walla Walla, Wa. 99362


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is a couple of links from the Martin Tech forum to give you guys and gals some ideas:

http://martinarchery.com/mtechforum/showthread.php?t=315&page=3

http://martinarchery.com/mtechforum/showthread.php?t=327


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Are you caring about the model year of the bow?
How about if it's set up not quite as recommended, like a 3" overdraw on a 6.25" brace?
No use in sending mine if the bow's too old or the overdraw is too long.

Do you want to do the editing? (Blood, contrast, gamma, cropping, color)

How about an email address?


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

*how about this one?*

All decked out in Martin gear... 497 dressed, 587 live weight 20 13/16" pope and young, minnesota record, boone and crockett awards... by the way i am 14, and shoot a Cougar III w/ tru-arc +


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

*Picture 1*

JoelC here is one.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

*Picture 2*

another


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

*number 3*

Just for grins


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

*Last one for today*

Just another picture


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

This at the 2005 Empire State Games. I won the Gold Medal in the Masters Division.


----------



## winter86 (Feb 13, 2003)

:rock-on: Here is a picture of me in December after I shot my first 1400 Fita round. Its pretty cool to have my name signed on the target with only John Dudley and Dave Cousins as company.


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 129720


View attachment 129721


View attachment 129722


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

I have a higher resolution version on my PC if interested:wink:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*Email pics*

AT will only allow 122kb files. Is that ok? I can email you a couple of pics too. Do you have an email address?


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Martin Phantom II*

I have a better one if needed......Connecticut 8-pointer.....thanks


----------



## northwoods (Dec 11, 2002)

Not to hijack the thread but Cougar that bear is absolutely beautiful. Nice job!!!:happy: :happy:


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Turkey


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

northwoods said:


> Not to hijack the thread but Cougar that bear is absolutely beautiful. Nice job!!!:happy: :happy:


I'll second that! These are all fine animals and great photos keep em' coming guys!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Washington State Mulie 
September 02, 2005
Martin SlayR SE Nitrous Cams


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice try spectre! go pick yourself up a Martin and you might see yourself in the catalog.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

joelc said:


> Nice try spectre! go pick yourself up a Martin and you might see yourself in the catalog.


Yeah, boldly step in here from the dark side


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> There currently isn't a copyright on this one........
> 
> 
> Just playin' guys. Good luck and y'all have fun.


If we are voting on this, I vote for Spec... thats funny, i dont care who you are.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*what's so funny?*



alwinearcher said:


> If we are voting on this, I vote for Spec... thats funny, i dont care who you are.


I dont see anything?


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

joelc said:


> I dont see anything?


Oh, sure just because you guys own the place:wink: 
Spec... Dont worry, I saw it and thought it was funny.


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

I didnt get to see.. what was it what was it?????


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

bowtroll said:


> I didnt get to see.. what was it what was it?????



Oh...... nuthin'...........:embara:  

Hey bowtroll.......... you don't have a pic of your 2613 in the middle of that teenie CD hole do you? That would be a cool pic.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Myk said:


> Are you caring about the model year of the bow?
> How about if it's set up not quite as recommended, like a 3" overdraw on a 6.25" brace?
> No use in sending mine if the bow's too old or the overdraw is too long.
> 
> ...


What Myk said....


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

bowtroll said:


> I didnt get to see.. what was it what was it?????


It was his HIGHness shooting his bowtech.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

as far as the older model bows go, lets see what you guys have and we will let you know but in general the newer the better. We can also do some of the editing here so it certainly doesnt have to be perfect. These also do not have to be hunting pics any pictures of you and your Martin will be considered. We havent had anybody post any traditional pics yet so let's see em'!


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

You'd probably ban me if I posted my PSE recurve


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's my 2005 Ohio buck


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's one of my 2005 Pa buck


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

One more of the pa buck


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*First of all.... Joel you gotta send me a full size pic of Sara that you have on your Avator (spelling?) Have not seen that one. Certainly my favorite Martin girl.*

Great pics everybody. 
However.... you really want to clean up the blood in the pics. Especially the bear pic with plenty of blood on his snoot. The one deer pic had quite a bit in the snow. Just a tip.

By the way.... Joel is an awesome Martin.... well he sorta does everything really. Not just going to say customer service.

I will continue my praise just as long as my personal B-X ships out tomorrow!!! LOL No seriously Joel get thing rolling East!!! Not on the Chicken train either. I gotta stop... I am killing me. Ok, ok I am not that funny. "A" for effort though, right?

Keep up the great work Joel.


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

HC Archery said:


> *First of all.... Joel you gotta send me a full size pic of Sara that you have on your Avator (spelling?) Have not seen that one. Certainly my favorite Martin girl.*
> 
> Great pics everybody.
> However.... you really want to clean up the blood in the pics. Especially the bear pic with plenty of blood on his snoot. The one deer pic had quite a bit in the snow. Just a tip.
> ...


Here...hope this is better...didnt want the rath of all the folks hollering photoshop.Trying to clean blood off of snow while trying to take pics with a self timer is almost impossible.
View attachment 130012


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

*Photo submissions*

These are probably the best 2 I have of my 05 buck. I have much higher res copies of both photos. I know the mouth area on the one needs touched up, I have one I did myself, just not uploaded. 


















The bow is an 04 Razor X, you can actually read the label in the original picture.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

*2 more...*

Me and my Dad...










Just me, and my Martin stuff...


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

These are great pics guys! Keep it up. Come on ladies let's see what you got.


----------



## Bird Hunt Dog (Feb 2, 2004)

*First Kill With 05 Cougar*


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

My little Madi
View attachment 130251


View attachment 130252


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

We only have a couple of weeks left! Time is running out to have your picture in the catalog. You guys have done well so far but there is still a little time left for those of you who havent posted yet.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is a copy of our photo release form, this will need to be signed by each person with a photo entry for the 2007 Martin Archery catalog.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*cmon guys...*

Keep the pics comin!! Lots of great pics in this thread...

PUG


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*did I mention......*

Did I mention there may be a prize or two involved?.....stay tuned for details......


----------



## LiLWhipJr19 (Dec 7, 2005)

Me a few years back 









Heres my turkey









My buddy









My Papa


----------

